# Elgin bluebird



## toyman (Sep 19, 2015)

Wanted an Elgin Bluebird in any condition.Needs to ne mostly complete.Realistic price too.  Thanks,John


----------



## then8j (Sep 19, 2015)

Is it rude to say third in line?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 19, 2015)

Since its been said bluebirds aren't that rare, ya'll should be covered...although by my count, there are 10 bluebird owners on this site.
Chris


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 19, 2015)

There are bluebirds and robins infesting my back yard.


----------



## toyman (Sep 19, 2015)

*WANTED 34 to 37 BLUEBIRD*

I wasnted to clarify that I wanted the early style Bluebird.I want a 34 through 37. Thanks,John


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 19, 2015)

I want one too.. and I already have one. In fact I have a Robin and a Skylark as well... but I still want more of them. I didn't count, but I'm 5th in line I think... ;o)


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 19, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75842-WTB-Elgin-Bluebird&p=470894#post470894


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 19, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75842-WTB-Elgin-Bluebird&p=470894#post470894


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 19, 2015)

To help clarify the date they were made late 35 to 37.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2015)

I think as long as you consider "realistic" 8-12$k then something should pop up. Finding parts can be harder than finding complete bikes though. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

I know of a project one I think he's gonna set $ at 10k. He's a cabe member


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 20, 2015)

toyman said:


> Wanted an Elgin Bluebird in any condition.Needs to ne mostly complete.Realistic price too.  Thanks,John







this Original could be bought for 14500.00


----------

